

Show HN: vim-expand-region - Incremental visual selection in Vim - tma
https://github.com/terryma/vim-expand-region

======
jamesjporter
For my fellow emacs users, our version (by Magnar Sveen) is here:
<https://github.com/magnars/expand-region.el>

